# Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???



## sigdir (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle zum Meerforellenfischen. 

Mein altes Modell hat nach 5 Jahren gestern gekündigt :c..

Bis 200€ würde ich ausgeben wollen wenn Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis stimmt...

Habt ihr nen guten Tip parat? 

Danke, Gruss
Maddi


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



sigdir schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle zum Meerforellenfischen.
> 
> ...



Danielsson L2W 4seven W.

OOPS, sorry, zu teuer, zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Fliegenrolle?



Ach...

Shimano Rarenium , Twinpower FC, Aspire 2500, Stradic 2500 - 4000, Abu SORÖN, ...

Wären so die üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Moritz knallt doch gerade die 4000er Technium günstig raus, die würde ich mir mal angucken.


----------



## volkerm (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Daiwa Tournament SS 1300 bis SS 2600.

So etwas könnte dann auch durchaus wieder 5 Jahre halten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## altobelli (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Gib doch lieber 100,- € mehr aus und kaufe dir was Vernünftiges. Die Shimano Rarenium hat zwar ein sehr gutes Getriebe, besser als das der Twin Power FC, das Gehäusematerial ist aber dafür eher instabil. 
Versuche eine günstige Twin Power CI4 (da ist nur der Rotor aus CI4) zu bekommen oder besser noch die original japanische Twin Power C. Gibt es manchmal auch günstig im Net oder bei  1 2 3. Der Unterschied zwischen einer 2500er oder 4000er liegt nur in der etwas größeren Spule - der Getriebeblock ist der gleiche. Billig gekauft ist manchmal leider auch doppelt gekauft.


----------



## Traveangler (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Es gibt auch günstige Rollen die man nicht unterschätzen sollte !

Ryobi Zauber habe ich mir gerade für 65 Euro gekauft ! 

Bis jetzt kann ich über die Rolle nur gutes sagen !


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Eine günstige Shimano Twinpower könnte gerade so in den Preisrahmen passen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Hol dir ne Shimano Stradic FC,die kostet zwischen 150-170 Euro,ich fische die auch und bin voll zufrieden.
Vorher hab ich die Stradic FA gefischt und war auch zufrieden...


----------



## altobelli (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> was ich stark zu bezweifeln mag - da passt schon das Übersetzungsverhältnis überhaupt nicht, vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> klick


 
Bei der Twin Power CI4 4000 ist  definitv nur der Rotor samt Bügel und die Spule größer als die einer 2500. Allerdings ist die Kurbel auch ein Stück länger. Der Gehäuseblock und das Innenleben sind wirklich gleich. Einfach mal Teilenummern der Explosionszeichnungen vergleichen. Dadurch wird die Übersetzung automatisch kleiner. Allerdings passt die Kurbel der 2500er auch auf die 4000er. Der Rotor dreht sich dann entsprechend schneller. Das alles gilt nur für die in Deutschland angebotene TP CI4.


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Was die Länge der Kurbel mit der Übersetzung zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht|kopfkrat.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Blechkate (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Hallo,

Übersetzung heißt doch, ich dreh die Kurbel einmal rum und der Rotor drehtsich dann x mal um die Spule. Oder seh ich das falsch? Da ändert doch eine größere Spule oder eine andere Kurbel nichts dran. Bei einer größeren Spule ändert sich der Schnureinzug, das ist klar.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Marcel-hl (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Moin,
ich fische eine Twinpower 2500 SFC (Japan) und bin sehr glücklich.
Preis lag im Angebot bei glatten 200€. 
Mein Mitbewohner fischt die Technicum 4000, gibt´s gerade
bei Moritz/Kaltenkirchen für lockere 70-90€, sonst mind. 140-150€. Zu anderen Modellen kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## altobelli (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Moin,
da bin ich jetzt tatsächlich verunsichert. Vielleicht hätte ich in Physik nicht so viel schwänzen sollen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich unrecht und die verschiedenen Übersetzungen hängen doch anders zusammen.
Moritz in Kaki verkauft die TB 3000 SFC übrigens momentan für 159,- € - wenn noch welche da sind. Die neue 4000 CI4 soll knappe 300,- € kosten.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

*DAIWA INFINITY Q ZAION 3000 + TUF LINE Duracast 0,13mm in gelb *

Ich habe selber die Infinity und bin superzufrieden* :m*
Fische sie seit März ziemlich regelmäßig in der Ostsee und läuft nach ein paar mal abgluggern immernoch wie neu. Allerdings finde ich die Rollenknäufe von Daiwa nicht so dolle, sind nicht so schön griffig. 

Meine Twin Power FC ist dagegen schrott. Nachdem sie einmal abgeblubbert ist (was man eigentlich wie verhindern kann) lief sie sehr bescheiden und dann hat das Getriebe schlapp gemacht. |kopfkrat



> Bei der Twin Power CI4 4000 ist definitv nur der Rotor samt Bügel und die Spule größer als die einer 2500. Allerdings ist die Kurbel auch ein Stück länger. Der Gehäuseblock und das Innenleben sind wirklich gleich. Einfach mal Teilenummern der Explosionszeichnungen vergleichen. Dadurch wird die Übersetzung automatisch kleiner. Allerdings passt die Kurbel der 2500er auch auf die 4000er. Der Rotor dreht sich dann entsprechend schneller. Das alles gilt nur für die in Deutschland angebotene TP CI4.


 

Häää?
Wenn das Gehäuse + Innenleben gleich sind, ist die Übersetzung gleich, egal welche Spule und Kurbel drauf sind. 
Durch eine längere Kurbel lässt sich die Rolle vielleicht etwas leichter drehen, das wars aber auch....


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Hallo Jochen,

eine solch hochpreisige Rolle wie die Infinity würde ich persönlich nur beim eigenen Vollbad absaufen lassen.
Oder bei der Landung einer wirklich großen Meerforelle.
Für solche Aktionen beim normalen Waten fehlte mir das Geld.
Es soll wohl Meeresrollen geben, die komplett abgedichtet sind; nur fischen wir so etwas aus Gewichtsgründen nicht.
Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber das Tauchen von Rollen ist schon etwas fahrlässig.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Meine Infinity ist bisher NUR (bis auf 1x, da wars eigene Schusseligkeit...) tauchen gegangen, wenn ich es auch gemacht habe  Zu Hause sofort gut mit Süßwasser abgespült ( und durchgespühlt) und keine Probleme. Die Rolle ist ja auch fürs "Durchspülen" gemacht mit ihren geschimpften Flutluken. Ich bin nicht im Besitz einer solchen Rolle um sie mit Samthandschuhen zu berühren, sondern um mit ihr ernsthaft zu fischen ohne Angst vor ausfällen haben zu müssen, natürlich wird sie am Ende anders behandelt  Und bisher wirst du keinen Kratzer finden :g
Keine Sorge, bis ich mich ange.... fühle, muss mehr kommen. 

Und hast recht, ne Saltiga zum Beispiel wäre mehr als nur eine Nummer zu groß


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Hallo Jochen,

dann kam es ja richtig an.
Wenn das Geschirr zu belasten ist, muß es das auch abkönnen, sonst ist es fehl am Platz.
Im Nahkampf mit einer 70er oder vielleicht 80er darf die Rolle auch gern tauchen.
Nach der Party wird dann gepflegt.
Passt schon, Jochen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



sigdir schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle zum Meerforellenfischen.
> 
> ...



Hi Maddi, hast du für das 5 Jahre lang haltende Modell auch 200€ ausgegeben? 

Ich hab die Stradic 2500FB. Jedes Jahr wird die beim Waten mehrmals eingeweicht. Manchmal ist sie fest, doch läßt sich immer wieder zum sanftweichen Weitermachen überreden. 
Ich hab 2 davon ständig in Gebrauch, auch vom Boot aus, das Stück für 125€.  Das war vor 5 Jahren eine gute Anlage.


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Maddi,

such in diesem und einschlägigen anderen Boards nach Beiträgen von vor zwei bis drei Jahren.
Was sich damals als haltbar herausstellte, wird heute oft in der Bucht richtig günstig angeboten.
Rosi hat recht, was klappt- nicht wechseln!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Traveangler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



> Ich bin nicht im Besitz einer solchen Rolle um sie mit Samthandschuhen zu berühren, sondern um mit ihr ernsthaft zu fischen ohne Angst vor ausfällen haben zu müssen,



das sehe ich genau so ! Ich gehe ja nicht nur bei Ententeich in die Ostsee. Müste ich da bei jeder Welle angst haben die Rolle wird nass wäre diese fehl am Platz !

Seit ca. 10 J fische ich die Twinpower 2500 FA , beim Fischen wird diese alles andere als mit Samthandschuhen angefast . Letztes WE gab Sie dann beim Angeln den Geist auf , dachte ich . Zuhause die Rolle auseinandergebaut alle Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet ! Läuft wieder wie eine 1 !

Da ich dachte meine Twin hätte Ihren geist aufgegeben muste ich natürlich ganz schnell eine neue Rolle haben ! Ich habe mich dann nach einer günstigen Rolle umgesehen und bin dann auf die Ryobi Zauber gestossen . Konnte diese für 65 Euro im Web schiessen . Bis jetzt bin ich mit dieser Rolle sehr zufrieden .


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

DAIWA Caldia 3000X.... Weltklasse!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> eine solch hochpreisige Rolle wie die Infinity würde ich persönlich nur beim eigenen Vollbad absaufen lassen.
> Oder bei der Landung einer wirklich großen Meerforelle.
> ...


 



Hallo Volker,#h

vielleicht lohnt sich mal ein Blick auf die neuen 
*DAM Quick M.*Die sind auch abgedichtet und durch 
Bauteile aus Magnesium entsprechend leicht. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Freelander (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Oder Aspire 4000FA.Gibts hier gerade im Kleinanzeigenteil,bevor sie in der Bucht verschwindet.Ps:Ach ja,von mir grgrgr


----------



## Tino (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> DAIWA Caldia 3000X.... Weltklasse!!!!





Daiwa Caldia 3000, die erste Serie, fische ich seit sie rausgekommen ist.

...ebenfalls Weltklasse,läuft wie am ersten Tag:l


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Bis 200,- € würde ich die

- Shimano Technium 4000 FB    oder die
- Quantum Cabo 40

empfehlen.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen Dank!
Werde ich mal einen Blick drauf werfen.
Ich möchte mich mit der gebetsmühlenartigen Wiederholung
der SS 2600 auch nicht in die Ecke des Fortschritts- Verweigerers stellen.
Tatsache ist aber, daß ich bis zum Beginn des Zeitalters der infiniten Rücklaufsperre nie Probleme mit Stationärrollen hatte, auch nicht im Salzwasser. Dann jedoch zuhauf, gerade und nur wegen dieser Technik.
Wer die Zeit erübrigen kann, schaue auch mal in die Striper- Foren in den USA.
Die Jungs dort haben noch wesentlich schärfere Bedingungen als wir hier; ich war dort.
Und wesentlich mehr Salzgehalt.
Ich stelle gleich noch ein Bild rein.
Für 200 Euro bekommst Du in England oder den Staaten gleich zwei.
Ob Du die zweite je brauchst?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Hallo,

das Foto.
Gerade habe ich das Ding äußerlich mit der Lupe untersucht.
Gut möglich, daß die auch abgedichtet ist.
Ich hatte noch keine auf- warum auch?
Ist schon eine kleine Brandungsrolle...
Die Wicklung mit Mono ist perfekt, mit Geflecht noch okay.
DAS ist doch mal eine Weitwurfspule.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Ach die Daiwa SS Rollen... im Karpfenangelkatalog 2009 gabs die noch |kopfkrat

Sind aber auch ganz schöne Walzen... sehen optisch auch etwas anders aus als mancher bunt roter Kram.


----------



## sigdir (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Maddi, hast du für das 5 Jahre lang haltende Modell auch 200€ ausgegeben?
> 
> Ich hab die Stradic 2500FB. Jedes Jahr wird die beim Waten mehrmals eingeweicht. Manchmal ist sie fest, doch läßt sich immer wieder zum sanftweichen Weitermachen überreden.
> Ich hab 2 davon ständig in Gebrauch, auch vom Boot aus, das Stück für 125€.  Das war vor 5 Jahren eine gute Anlage.



HIHI,

hatte die Red Arc 5 Jahre lang im Einsatz. Als die jetzt schwergängig wurde hab ich sie mal komplett zerlegt und festgestellt das einige Getriebebestandteile bereits teilweise oxidiert sind.. Bei dem Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis (70€) und dem häufigen Einsatz rückblickend ne klasse Rolle. 

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit fürs next Level ..

Hab mich für die RARENIUM 4000 FA entschieden!!!!

Danke für euer Feedback.....

Grüsse
Maddi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Oxidiert... das kann man doch mit ein wenig WD40 und anderen Mittelchen beseitigen 

Viel Spaß mit der Rarenium... ist ne schicke Rolle #h


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

@ Jochen,

klar sehen die walzig aus.
Schau mal Karpfen- und Brandungsrollen an.
Nie werde ich einen Wurfweiten- Wettbewerb beim Forellen- Fischen machen- ich könnte aber.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## sigdir (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Oxidiert... das kann man doch mit ein wenig WD40 und anderen Mittelchen beseitigen
> 
> Viel Spaß mit der Rarenium... ist ne schicke Rolle #h



.....da war nix mehr zu machen. Das hatte sich schon eingefressen....

Gruss
Maddi


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Maddi,

nach 5 Jahren ist das in der Preisklasse doch i.O.- oder?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Das Denke ich auch 
nach 5 Jahren kann die auch in die Tonne Fische auch die red arc 
geiles teil 
lg andre


----------



## Traveangler (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

RedArc und Ryobi Zauber waren die nicht baugleich ?


----------



## JigTim (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle bis 200€ ???*

Hallo,
wenn ne Rolle mit Pflege 5 Jahre beim regelmäßigen Blinkern in der Ostsee überlebt, dann hat sie ihren Dienst mehr als gut geleistet und darf dann auch in den Ruhestand!

Meine erste TwinPower hielt fast 6 Jahre und die war dann aber auch auf... Hat super Dienste geleistet...

Der Nachfolger nur 3 Jahre, dann war sie durch:r

Die Händler und Hersteller mussen ja auch leben... |wavey:


----------

